# Roofing materials?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm currently considering using wet-or-dry sandpaper to replicate tarpaper and asphalt shingles. My question is, how well does this hold up to prolonged exposure outdoor? Also, any recommendations for gluing it down?


Are there any other materials suitable for modeling this stuff? 


Any suggestions for modeling other types of roofing? (Other than corrugated metal -- I already know about that.)


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

FWIW, I modeled a reasonable "canvas" roof using a piece of 300 thread count bed sheet glued to the roof and sprayed black, which left it a nice gray.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use the real thing, the rock impregnated tar paper. I also use it for roads, usually sprayed black. A roll is relatively cheap and the stuff lasts for years and years.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ask a local roofer for a scrap of Fresh guard, "ice and water shield" I peal and stick and tack nail it . wears great and looks good.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I have cut 1" strips of 15# tar paper and gluded it down. If you overlap the strips they form a nice seam detail. Then I spray the roof with Krylon paint and sprinkle coarse sand over it while it is still wet. Looks like an industral tarred roof. 

John


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the Blackish Grey Nonskid that the kids use to cover the tops of their skateboards. It is a waterproof nonskid made for use outdoors on boats. You should be able to find sheets of it at the local skateboarders hangout. TAP Plastics also sells it 12" wide for $3.60 per linear foot. Looks great and lasts!
Russ


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I have used these on some projects. 

http://www.greengablesdollhouse.com/AsphaltShingles.htm 

Made like real shingles.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

To simulate metal roofs, I use ... metal. Preformed metal gutter flashing. Some is about 4 inches wide, other is 4 inch on one side, six on the other. It's got a 90 degree bend, which can be flattened if necessary. Spray it with primer and then hunter green! Leave the underside unpainted (it's galvanized after all) and it'll reflect light. 

It won't leak because it's one piece. It can also be used as the base for other times of shingles.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

On my little house, I ended up using "waterproof" sandpaper. I cut it into strips, then peeled off the paper backing. I roughed up the edges to look old and worn. Then I saturated the strips with clear acrylic, and painted both sides. I glued them down using E-6000. After they were applied to the roof I sprayed on a coat of Krylon UV matte finish. 



















I think it should hold up well, but only time will tell. Peeling off the paper was a real chore, so I'm not sure I would use this material again even if it works.


----------



## hettyjohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi..Very beautiful pics, I am planning to make a beautiful outhouse,So I just want to know which are the latest roofing style?And from where I can get the best roofing material? The material which I used last year on my house was not good, and I suffer a lot problems due to bad materials,I don't want all that happen again..I will be very thankful to all your suggestions.. 
______________________________________________________ 
You can know more about roofing Austin or Austin roofers.


----------



## hettyjohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi..Very beautiful pics,I really appreciate your work,You really did a fabulous job,The house is looking very beautiful..The roof of the house is really very attractive,I really like the roof a lot,The windows of the house is also very nicely situated in the house,Well Done..
__________________________________________________________________ 
You can know more about roofing Austin or Austin roofers .


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a gray colored Stair Tred that is made by 3M. Same people that make us Scotch Tape. The stair tred has glue on the back and is used on stair steps to prevent slipping. It makes a nice rolled roofing look 

JJ


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, great looking shack. Nice roof treatment too.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Ray,

Here's an example of corrugated roofing that I made using the Fiskars Paper Crimper (corrugator). I use thin aluminum cans, once corrugated it bcomes very strong.






































Use any moisture proof adhesive.


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Like Marty says "The real Thing." 
My friend owns Reno Roofing gave me a piece of roll out mineral surfaced that's like the "Ice and Water Shield" Marty mentioned. 
If you apply some heat after you stick it on to a bare wood surface you'll pull wood fibers off if you can remove it at all. 
It's got a 10 year warranty on a real roof so should hold up well? 
I've found that when you tell tradespeople what you're up to hey get real interested and want to give you stuff!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I did my full scale roof with self adhesive mineralized stuff like that and used some scraps for some model buildings...really great! only thing is I cannot find it again here in Maine. what is it called? who makes it?


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

The ice and water shield is Bictuathane (?)
If you call your local roofing supply they can give you the trade name for the mineralized stuff.
If somebodies getting a roof in your neighborhood go up and tell the roofer what you're looking for.
I'd bet they'd give you a piece if not a lifetime supply!
Bill Wright


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Good point to try roofing supply place...I only tried Lowes and the lumberyard.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some links to GAF's and Owen Corning's waterproofing barrier products:
GAF Weather Watch 
Owens Corning WeatherLock 
These are hard to find in Southern California, because we don't have ice dam problems on our 1:1 roofs (or our scale roofs either, for that matter). I found one of them at Lowes when I was re-roofing my house a few years ago, but it was not the granulated type.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

On my little house, I ended up using "waterproof" sandpaper. I cut it into strips, then peeled off the paper backing. I roughed up the edges to look old and worn. Then I saturated the strips with clear acrylic, and painted both sides. I glued them down using E-6000. After they were applied to the roof I sprayed on a coat of Krylon UV matte finish. 
I think it should hold up well, but only time will tell. Peeling off the paper was a real chore, so I'm not sure I would use this material again even if it works. 
Posted By Ray Dunakin on 25 May 2009 11:17 PM 






















What a beautiful dollhouse you have here. I wish I have that one alos. I like the roof, the window, their colors, everything. I wonder what type of wood did you use for the wall.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By on 22 Aug 2011 12:51 PM 

What a beautiful dollhouse you have here. I wish I have that one alos. I like the roof, the window, their colors, everything. I wonder what type of wood did you use for the wall.



Thanks. There is no wood, it's all made of styrene which has been textured and painted to look like old wood. You can see how I did it here:

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR_Dos_Manos_Building_1.html


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, I have heard good and bad things about the paper crimper - looks like it works for you


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

John, I have a Fisker paper crimper works great for me too!! Regal


----------



## ThreeRs (Mar 10, 2009)

Posted By ddevoto on 05 Jun 2011 10:09 AM 
Ray,

Here's an example of corrugated roofing that I made using the Fiskars Paper Crimper (corrugator). I use thin aluminum cans, once corrugated it bcomes very strong.











Dan,
What's your tip/hint on getting the corrugated aluminum looking weathered/rusted? I'd like to get this affect on the barn I'm building.


Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Depends on how much rust you want. For a sheet that is a little rusty, start with a coat of gray primer. Then add streaks of rust-colored acrylic paints. If the whole sheet is rusted, use a brown or black primer as the base. 

If you want to have some of the metal rusted away, dip it in acid prior to painting. Some folks use circuit board etching solution. I just use swimming pool acid (muriatic acid). Personally, I prefer to dip it in the acid even if I'm not letting it get that corroded. The acid etches the surface a little and gives it more "tooth" for the paint to adhere. 

One problem with using aluminum cans is that the printing on the can prevents the acid from getting to the metal, and will etch that pattern onto the metal. Also, I'm not sure but I think the inside of the can may have a thin clear coating too.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ray, 

The can material anneals at around 650 degrees F. That should take care of any printing or coatings. 

Bob C.


----------



## ThreeRs (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the other ideas. 
I went with using the Sophisticated Finishes product (first applying the 'Iron Metallic Surfacer' and then the 'Rust Antiquing Solution'). The cost was about $10 per 4 oz bottle. For the application I used, I didn't use much of this.
I'm pleased with the outcome (first photo) (after testing, I found that by puttin the Iron Metallic surfacer first, then painting what I want rusted over it, then apply the Rust Antiquing Solution, I got the affect I was looking for, second photo).





















- Matt


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the looks of that barn with its advertisment on the roof which could use another coat of silver paint as it soon would out in the field!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to make one that says, "SEE ROCK CITY".


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I brought one of my older buildings in for a little touch up and noticed the roof has started to look a bit weathered









This building is about 7 years old. it has home made cedar shingles. I cannot recall if they are Port Orford Cedar or Atlantic White cedar...but they are cedar. The building has been outside nearly continuously since then, some winters I have brought it inside others not.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Not bad at all for seven years' exposure. The moss adds a nice touch of realism.


----------

